# other breeds to use in bite work



## Kirstyn Kerbo (Apr 3, 2010)

There are the obvious ones, but what about some odd balls?
Who here works a breed besides a DS, Mal, or GSD in bitework? How has your experience been with that? 

I would love to title a breed in MR that isn't a Mal. I know Mals just own face at MR...but I wish there was more diversity. 
I love those breeds, don't get me wrong, but something different would be cool. For Ex: I saw some pics of a ACD doing bitework, and I thought that was great. Something different. I have this crazy idea of finding a rescue dog and titling it in either SchH or MR or ? 
I have seen Boston Terriers do bitework. Is it as simple as 'As long as the dog has the drive...'?

What also prompted me to actually post this is that I heard from a friend that you should never EVER do bitework with Akitas because it is how monsters are created. Anyone have anything further to add on this?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you just have a lot of time on your hands ?

What is your question, doing MR with an off breed, or what other breeds do bitework or are Akitas worth a shit at bitework ?

I have seen one Akita that did bitework, and he was 120 pounds and did it real well....... as a PP dog. Not much control. The owner was a larger person than I am. He had a good relationship with the dog, and it was a big pain in the ass. He was NEVER off leash. He would hurt you bad.

Cattle dogs are a good breed to own, probably not going to do MR.

I would just get a good dog and see if you can figure out how to do the sport first, THEN go get your weirdo dog.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Agreed, and it's also you club/helpers time. It would put a burden or your club/helper if you show up with a very off breed and expect them to somehow make it work out. Some clubs/helpers would like the challange, but I'd definently talk with them about it first.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it's interesting to own dogs such as Akitas and Boston Terriers etc, etc. BUT once you start on a sport "career" there are very often limitations. At first it's ok but then your handling prowess grows, but the dog doesn't match it.

Someone brought a Rhodesian Ridgeback to our protection training and the German Decoy was willing to try him out but said he would let them know if it was hopeless. It was hopeless and they and we parted in good terms.

At our last Summer Trials, we had an excellent Dobermann and Giant Schnauzer but, because these clubs tend to compete within the breed trials, they just can't get back on the band waggon to compete with the top 3 breeds.

In my mind, however soberly thinking means:"Breed of your choice *OR* Sport Career + suitable dogs (and there aren't many breeds for MR or Schutzhund)"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Agreed, and it's also you club/helpers time. It would put a burden or your club/helper if you show up with a very off breed and expect them to somehow make it work out. Some clubs/helpers would like the challange, but I'd definently talk with them about it first.


I agree here. Not speaking about MR. But off breeds are a lot more work, a lot more time involved. If you know someone that is proficient at training for the sport, and has experience working off breeds, and willing to put in the extra time and help,and would like the challenge, then go for it.

There are many breeds that can do good bitework, but that doesn't mean they are gonna do MR, or do it well. I imagine that MR people are doing things with there 10 week old pups, that an off breed might be doing at 8 months of age...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kirstyn Kerbo said:


> There are the obvious ones, but what about some odd balls?
> Who here works a breed besides a DS, Mal, or GSD in bitework?


I have owned and worked the following breeds (I may forget one or two LOL): Dobe, Rott, Malinois, Tervuren, Beauceron, Giant Schnauzer, Pit Bull, Am Staff, Boxer. I've also worked with (as handler and/or decoy) Great Dane, Dogo, Dalmation, German Shorthair Pointer, Labrador, Chessie, ACD, Poodle, Am Bulldog, GSD



Kirstyn Kerbo said:


> How has your experience been with that?


Well, I own Malinois now LOL Actually all of the breeds I listed worked at some level, and could have probably gotten an MR Brevet. They would do a face attack with pressure (stick and accessory), could jump, retrieve, do obedience, etc. But I doubt most of the off breeds would have gone higher, maybe a few could do an MRI. 

In general there was a fairly straight correlation between how much work it took to get them working, and how often you see them out there. IE the Dalmation and GSP did work, but they took more time to get them there then the Pit, GS, Boxer, etc and WAY more time then the Malinois



Kirstyn Kerbo said:


> I would love to title a breed in MR that isn't a Mal. I know Mals just own face at MR...but I wish there was more diversity.


I think it's doable, depending on the level of title you are talking about. Many off breeds can get a Brevet. Fewer will go higher. And as others have mentioned, you will have to find a group willing to work with the dog, and put the extra time and effort into it. You will also have to find one of the few of your off breed of choice that can actually do the work.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

we have a real nice rotty in our club out of jenecks


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been working my Dogo Argentino for a little over a year now in bitework(nothing formal, just PP type stuff). We have been going slowly with him, but he is doing quite well with it all. There is also a certified Dogo in Police work, named Inca, out in Ohio. I know of 1 Dogo that went to a Sch III, 1 Dogo FR2, 1 Dogo FR1, and 1 Dogo with a Brevet.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I have an off breed that I do PSA with. I have a donovan pinscher. I like her a lot. She is definitely not perfect but she's a neat dog to have. I had to get an off breed because my husband wouldn't let me have a mal, or a dobe, etc etc he was very specific what kind of dog he wanted. Short hair, medium sized, no shedding, and some other stuff I forgot. Of course, he finally gave in and let me have a dutch shep. too.  I still think the mals/dutchies dominate for a reason though.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

a pickup truck can technically do all the things a Nascar stock car can, it goes fast and turns left
but you dont see people trying to enter just to be different

I would like to see more people get the dog that is suited to their personality vs something different or something someone else says is the best for (insert sport here) 
I am not saying this to be contradictory i wish someone had explained drives and threshold issues vs handler personality before i got my dogs. I am just learning the hard way.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

my fav novelty dog was the french bulldog, gizmo, doing bitework, its on youtube


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

i have a nice female doberman I do bitework with. I really like her drive, personality, fight drive, and the way she grips.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I know of two people with Dogos that are working in PPD and two people with GS that are doing SCH.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> my fav novelty dog was the french bulldog, gizmo, doing bitework, its on youtube


Me too. Even though I really hate bulldogs, that one was cute!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Mike Lauer said:


> we have a real nice rotty in our club out of jenecks


Mike, mind sharing the dog's name or who he/she's out of? I didn't think Jeneck's was still producing (unless u were just referring to the dog's lines).

Kirstyn, if you're considering Rotts an "off-breed", I definitely know there are a fair number out there that could compete in ring sports. I would personally be looking at Hexental, Herrenholz, Schwaiger Wappen, or Hammerbachtal lines. 

Also just as a side note, I think there is a guy in Australia (not sure if he's on this board) that has frozen semen out of Racker von der Flugschneise. If I decide I want a more serious working Rott, I would love to see that used on a super strong bitch.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Mike, mind sharing the dog's name or who he/she's out of? I didn't think Jeneck's was still producing (unless u were just referring to the dog's lines).
> 
> Kirstyn, if you're considering Rotts an "off-breed", I definitely know there are a fair number out there that could compete in ring sports. I would personally be looking at Hexental, Herrenholz, Schwaiger Wappen, or Hammerbachtal lines.
> 
> Also just as a side note, I think there is a guy in Australia (not sure if he's on this board) that has frozen semen out of Racker von der Flugschneise. If I decide I want a more serious working Rott, I would love to see that used on a super strong bitch.


I'm also curious as to who the Jenecks dog is out of.

Jenecks is still producing, hes just not as active as he used to be.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i will have to get more info from him at training. I am not a rottie guy but we have 2 rotts in our club and those guys are always talking about rottie bloodlines so i deemed that much info only
all i know is I love the dog, his grip is 100% full and calm allt he time withno training at all
he is a bit heavy in defense so we try to keep everything prey and happy
wont have any trouble bringing that out when he grows up
I had onyl seen a few rotties and was not impressed so i began to wonder if they were going the way of the dobes but this guy renewed my faith there are still good breeders out there


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Mike Lauer said:


> i will have to get more info from him at training. I am not a rottie guy but we have 2 rotts in our club and those guys are always talking about rottie bloodlines so i deemed that much info only
> all i know is I love the dog, his grip is 100% full and calm allt he time withno training at all
> he is a bit heavy in defense so we try to keep everything prey and happy
> wont have any trouble bringing that out when he grows up
> I had onyl seen a few rotties and was not impressed so i began to wonder if they were going the way of the dobes but this guy renewed my faith there are still good breeders out there


yup, biggest concern for most true rottie lovers but please believe there ARE still complete rottweiler breeders out there.. glad to hear of this one


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess i'm partial to the jenecks dogs. I train with the guys at Jenecks and I really like the dogs ive seen come out and work and produced in the last 3 years ive been training with them. Many of the dogs ive seen come out work awsome right out of the box. I also own a young jenecks dog who is working out very well.


----------



## Tiffany Damm (Jun 1, 2010)

Kirstyn Kerbo said:


> There are the obvious ones, but what about some odd balls?
> Who here works a breed besides a DS, Mal, or GSD in bitework? How has your experience been with that?
> 
> I would love to title a breed in MR that isn't a Mal. I know Mals just own face at MR...but I wish there was more diversity.
> ...


 
I know of one AKITA . I'll get you the link


----------



## Tiffany Damm (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.goldenstatek-9training.com/


----------



## Chris Smith (Jul 29, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> Well I have an off breed that I do PSA with. I have a Donovan pinscher. I like her a lot. She is definitely not perfect but she's a neat dog to have. I had to get an off breed because my husband wouldn't let me have a mal, or a dobe, etc etc he was very specific what kind of dog he wanted. Short hair, medium sized, no shedding, and some other stuff I forgot. Of course, he finally gave in and let me have a dutch shep. too.  I still think the mals/dutchies dominate for a reason though.


Ok a donovan isnt REALLY an off breed it is a combo of good working stock that Dominick tried to get a certain look and working ability out of.( he did a good job mind you) (BTW don't tell the hubby but there is lots of dobie and mal in there) And all i have seen have worked pretty well cool dogs. 

Get a dog you think will work, try it if it doesn't work adopt them out. remember some breeds are not meant for this stuff so don't get to disappointed if it doesn't work. Ultimately you and the dog should be having fun!!!!!


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

3yr old Cane Corso. PSA PDC, next year we will trial for a PSA 1


----------



## Tiffany Damm (Jun 1, 2010)

Angie Stark said:


> 3yr old Cane Corso. PSA PDC, next year we will trial for a PSA 1


 
YAY Dozer 
My turn. Taken at Evolution Cane Corso. HIs grip is sucky but hes only 1  this is the first time I asked anything of him without my trainers being around.

We are hopng to do our PDC in 2011 and are doing our TC in october


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

If you are into Rotts, Hexental uses three studs that all have MR1. They also have Belgian Ring titles.


Here are two of them: Uber and Uran

http://hexental.be/Uberzoran.htm 










His main stud Bodo is also MR1.

A few other titled ring Rotts:

Texzs du Domaine des Eclaireurs is FR 2 (maybe 3), Niko des Gardiens d'Ahis FR3, Billy d'Uxakim FR3, Pasco von der Traisenweise FR3...

They are out there...


----------

